# Do you double dip?



## shook187 (Jun 6, 2017)

I know my area well and run both GH and DD so when an opportunity rises and could pick up two orders and deliver them both on time, I definitely do it. I've even picked up 2 orders from the same restaurant each from GH and DD..

it gets hectic at times but it's been really lucrative for me I only run the apps on weekends, Friday Saturday and Sunday and I'm banking $700 as a side gig.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Many of the experienced drivers run at least two apps and get good at stacking them across platforms and still delivering on time. When I feel real ambitious I run three. DD and GH are a given, and sometimes I add UE.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ya'll r smrt

This is some professoruber shit right here


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This can be done. The only issue it the delivery routing. One of the routings will not look right to the computer gods.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Woops, wrong turn and traffic....easily explained...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, but it really helps to know your area and restaurants. Some pickups haven't even started making the order. DD is worse in this than GH sometimes. Higher workload and focus to stack, but higher rewards if you do it right.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The question should be “does anyone NOT double dip?”. All experienced drivers do this to some degree. I mean if you’re out fishing , why would u only have one line cast? There are some times where it might be worth it to stay on one app though. Sometimes the promotions make it worth it as long as it’s busy enough.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Try to triple...get a lyft rider and once carpool comes back you could maybe quadruple.....


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

shook187 said:


> I know my area well and run both GH and DD so when an opportunity rises and could pick up two orders and deliver them both on time, I definitely do it. I've even picked up 2 orders from the same restaurant each from GH and DD..
> 
> it gets hectic at times but it's been really lucrative for me I only run the apps on weekends, Friday Saturday and Sunday and I'm banking $700 as a side gig.


Run 4 apps at same time..
I love triple or quads better then doubles..
Only way to survive out there..


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Two pair is nice, three of a kind or full house is better, quads is even betterer...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

3, 4, whatever works for u. More is always better as long as u can handle it. The goal is to always minimize down time


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GH will usually only give you one order, and then wait until you are almost at the delivery to send you another, so adding a Lyft/Uber ride while you wait is usually smart. Problem is that you don't know the location of the Uber drop off so you can really get into a bind if its in the complete opposite direction. USUALLY the rides are not far (2-6 miles) and sometimes it worked perfectly (or good enough).


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Many of the experienced drivers run at least two apps and get good at stacking them across platforms and still delivering on time. When I feel real ambitious I run three. DD and GH are a given, and sometimes I add UE.


I run 3 at the same time, UE DD and GH. There is always a constant flow of orders coming in. Once i accept an order i turn off the other apps and only turn them back on when i'm about 5 mins away from drop off.



Capitalism said:


> Run 4 apps at same time..
> I love triple or quads better then doubles..
> Only way to survive out there..


I don't run PM, people don't tip on PM, and there is no tipping option on the app.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I do it all the time with GH and DD, it's a matter of coordinating the orders, knowing your area and the restaurants, I have even done all 3 apps a few times GH, DD and UE.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

shook187 said:


> *Do you double dip?*


Sounds like an episode of...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I run several apps and prioritize delivery by tip amount. The highest tip gets delivered first and so on.


----------

